# Went to go buy another Shield Plus, but....



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have two Performance Center Shield Pluses... A 3.1" and 4" model. I decided I wanted one with night sights too.

I called my local shop - they had one... I went down to buy it just now... Noticed that it looked like the tritium in the front sight was yellow in color instead of green. But the store was too bright to see the tritium glow. The owner brought the gun to the back to check for me... Came back... Told me the front tritium is actually dead. They will have to send the gun back.

But, they will order another one - it should be in by mid next week....

So, 1 more week 

The trigger is a little heavier compared to the Performance Center models....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the shop never called me on Wed, like they should have. So, I called today...

Seems that the distributor sent them a CA compliant Shield Plus with night sights - it only has 10 round mags. So, they are trying to get things worked out. Waiting until next week now... 

Just as well. I ordered another Hogue Jr grip for it a week ago, and the vendor finally just shipped it out today.... Someone doesn't want me shooting that gun before Christmas


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

Sorry for your luck Ship, but I’m sitting here trying to imagine you wielding three Shields in a John Wick-like shootout. I guess a spare is the quickest reload one can have !

Now I know why those old movie cowboys carried two six shooters.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I continue to have bad luck... My gun came in last Wed... But, they were closed on Sat the 24th....

And then the gun store is still closed today for the holidays (I just went up there). I work all week, and ever since Covid started, they close at 5pm instead of 6pm.... So, I cannot get to them before they close.

And, they are closed NEXT Saturday on the 31st too... So now it will be 2 more weeks before I can get it


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

I decided a few years back to pick one and stick with it. 

If I was starting over today I would take a long, look at the Shield Plus.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> I continue to have bad luck... My gun came in last Wed... But, they were closed on Sat the 24th....
> 
> And then the gun store is still closed today for the holidays (I just went up there). I work all week, and ever since Covid started, they close at 5pm instead of 6pm.... So, I cannot get to them before they close.
> 
> And, they are closed NEXT Saturday on the 31st too... So now it will be 2 more weeks before I can get it


Awww man. That sucks big time.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> I continue to have bad luck... My gun came in last Wed... But, they were closed on Sat the 24th....
> 
> And then the gun store is still closed today for the holidays (I just went up there). I work all week, and ever since Covid started, they close at 5pm instead of 6pm.... So, I cannot get to them before they close.
> 
> And, they are closed NEXT Saturday on the 31st too... So now it will be 2 more weeks before I can get it


You poor, underprivileged soul ! Even Roy Rogers only carried two sixguns !  

Actually, I feel your pain, lots of businesses changed their hours during covid and didn’t ever return to normal. I guess they get to do what they want, but it sometimes makes it difficult for the rest of us.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> I continue to have bad luck... My gun came in last Wed... But, they were closed on Sat the 24th....
> 
> And then the gun store is still closed today for the holidays (I just went up there). I work all week, and ever since Covid started, they close at 5pm instead of 6pm.... So, I cannot get to them before they close.
> 
> And, they are closed NEXT Saturday on the 31st too... So now it will be 2 more weeks before I can get it


Don’t say you have bad luck shipwreck shut just happens you will get it soon happy new year


----------



## rustyaa55 (2 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> I continue to have bad luck... My gun came in last Wed... But, they were closed on Sat the 24th....
> 
> And then the gun store is still closed today for the holidays (I just went up there). I work all week, and ever since Covid started, they close at 5pm instead of 6pm.... So, I cannot get to them before they close.
> 
> And, they are closed NEXT Saturday on the 31st too... So now it will be 2 more weeks before I can get it


Would certainly give them a call. Here they will often stay open a little late to complete the transaction. After all, no man should be naked for that long.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rustyaa55 said:


> Would certainly give them a call. Here they will often stay open a little late to complete the transaction. After all, no man should be naked for that long.


I talked to them. No go.


----------



## rustyaa55 (2 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> I talked to them. No go.


Was worth your try. Sometimes Jack Daniels Black has worked for me. If the LGS is above a bribe, the JD could console you (or help time pass). YMMV


----------

